# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  कुछ भयानक : जरा सम्हाल के

## Devil khan

*दोस्तों इस सूत्र को मैंने व्यस्क विभाग मैं इसलिए बनाया है क्यूंकि इस सूत्र मैं मैं आपको कुछ ब्यानक तस्वीरे दिखाऊंगा ............उम्मीद करता हूँ आप सब को  पसंद आएगा ......................धन्यवाद*

----------


## sanjeetspice

कुछ तो दिकाओ आई ऍम वेटीग

----------


## hathora singh

> *दोस्तों इस सूत्र को मैंने व्यस्क विभाग मैं इसलिए बनाया है क्यूंकि इस सूत्र मैं मैं आपको कुछ ब्यानक तस्वीरे दिखाऊंगा ............उम्मीद करता हूँ आप सब को  पसंद आएगा ......................धन्यवाद*


* भाई ! इतना भी भयानक मत दिखा देना ************ भी डर जाये............धन्यवाद*

----------


## ravi chacha

कुछ तो दिकाओ................

----------


## underground

me to bina dekhe hi dar gaya

----------


## jaihind20

> me to bina dekhe hi dar gaya


दिखाने वाला भाग गया

----------


## underground

ohhhhhh aisa kya fir hume kya dar


> दिखाने वाला भाग गया

----------


## guruji

जानकारी के लिए :
विभीत्स, घिनौने, डरावने चित्र मंच पर प्रतिबन्धित हैं !

----------


## Devil khan

mitr मैं भगा नहीं मैं अपने दूसरे सूत्र मैं रावण ; महापंडित या महाराक्षस मैं कुछ व्यस्त हो गया था ..................और इस टाइम  उप लोअडिंग मैं प्रोब्लम हो रही है ......कुक  देर बाद पोस्टकरता हूँ ........

----------


## Devil khan

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Devil khan

.....................................

----------


## Devil khan

/.................................

----------


## Devil khan

....................................

----------


## Devil khan

.........................................

----------


## Devil khan

..............................

----------


## Devil khan

...................................

----------


## Devil khan

.....................................

----------


## Devil khan

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Devil khan

..............................................

----------


## Devil khan

.................................

----------


## Devil khan

.....................................

----------


## Devil khan

.......................................

----------


## manojkumar111111

:bloom: :pointlol::left::lips:

----------


## supercock

शुत्र का नाम बदलेँ दुर्धटनाओँ का संसार कैसा रहेगा

----------


## Devil khan

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Devil khan

.....................................

----------


## Devil khan

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Devil khan

.............................

----------


## Devil khan

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Devil khan

..................................

----------


## Devil khan

///////////////////////////////////

----------


## Devil khan

//////////////////////////////

----------


## Devil khan

////////////////////////////

----------


## Devil khan

...............................

----------


## Devil khan

///////////////////////

----------


## Devil khan

//////////////////////

----------


## Devil khan

////////////////////////////

----------


## Devil khan

......................

----------


## Devil khan

............................

----------


## Devil khan

.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Devil khan

...........................

----------


## ravi dhiman

:clap::clap::clap:

----------


## John69

इसी लिए कहते है की ....
दुर्घटना से देर भली......

----------


## SUNIL1107

*डेविल खान जी आप बहुत वरिष्ठ हैं किन्तु बुरा न मानियेगा आपका सूत्र कतई गलत विभाग में बना है ,नियामकों से भी आग्रह है की उचित सूत्रों को उचित जगह ही प्रदर्शित करने की अनुमति प्रदान करें ! इसी प्रकार एक सूत्र मारवाड़ी जी का भी है !*

----------


## sanjeetspice

सुत्र अच्छा नही बहित ही अच्छा है

करपया पाच या दस फोटो बाइक के भी दिकाहो

----------


## Devil khan



----------


## Devil khan



----------


## Devil khan



----------


## Devil khan



----------


## Devil khan



----------


## Devil khan



----------


## Devil khan



----------


## Devil khan



----------


## Devil khan



----------


## Devil khan



----------


## Devil khan



----------


## Munneraja

अंग भंग के चित्र वीभत्स श्रेणी में होने से नियम विरुद्ध हैं 
मत दिखाइये

----------


## ravi chacha

बढ़िया चित्र है आगे भी दिखाते रहे...

----------


## MISS SUNNY

*माफ़ करना बिना पूछे सहयोग कर रही हूँ*

----------


## MISS SUNNY

*चित्र पसंद आने पर आपकी प्रतिकिरिया जरुरी है*

----------


## MISS SUNNY

*हर पोस्ट को आपकी प्रतिकिरिया का इन्तजार रहता है*

----------


## MISS SUNNY

*हर पोस्ट को आपकी प्रतिकिरिया का इन्तजार रहता है*

----------


## Devil khan

> Attachment 86081
> 
> *माफ़ करना बिना पूछे सहयोग कर रही हूँ*









sukriya मिस सन्नी आपके सूत्र पर आने का धन्यवाद .........................

----------


## SUNIL1107

*सूत्र स्थानांतरण का बहुत बहुत धन्यबाद !*

----------


## Krish13

कुछ मेरी तरफ से....

----------


## Krish13

मेरी तरफ से कुछ और सहयोग...

----------


## Krish13

इन चित्रो पर आप अपनी प्रतिक्रिया जरुर दे...

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

ज़ारी रखे मित्र .........................

----------


## Devil khan

.........................

----------


## Devil khan

....................

----------


## Devil khan

////////////////////////////

----------


## Devil khan

///////////////////////////

----------


## santosh143

मित्र आपका जवाब नहीं.
क्या फोटो पेश की है आपने.
हमरी तरफसे रेपो+१ स्वीकार करे मित्र

----------


## santosh143

मित्र आपका जवाब नहीं.
क्या फोटो पेश की है आपने.
हमरी तरफसे रेपो+१ स्वीकार करे मित्र

----------


## sanjeetspice

सुक्रिया दोस्त नीचे पोस्ट

----------


## komal sharma

इस सूत्र की जितनी तारीफ की जाये कम है.+++

----------


## Raja44

अच्छा मजेदार सूत्र थोडे से चित्र बडे करावेँ मजा आ जायेगा

----------


## lala laldhar

अद्भुत ! अबिस्वसनिये किन्तु सत्य !! धन्यवाद !!!

----------


## devilking78626

gooooooooooooooooooooooooddddddddddddd............  ...............

----------


## shahanshah

good..............................!!!!

----------


## prakash85

Bahut hi badhiya chitra hain Devil bhai

----------


## bbc

mai to dar k mare forum chod diya

----------


## 7color

अरे ये डरा रहे है की वार्निंग दे रहे है की गाडी संभल कर ड्राइव करो................

----------


## dkj

> अरे ये डरा रहे है की वार्निंग दे रहे है की गाडी संभल कर ड्राइव करो................


nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn00000000000

----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## thenawnitkumar

*सही में डरावनी पिक्चर हैं... और सभी एक से बड कर एक है...*

----------


## Rani Agrahari

बहुत ही बढ़िया चित्र हैं।

----------


## DHANESHWARI

इन्सान से भयानक कुछ नहीं .है . ये सभी कल्पना है

----------


## DHANESHWARI

ये लो ओरिजनल  है

----------


## Badtameez

भाई मुझे डर नहीं लग रहा, बल्कि चित्र देखकर गुदगुदी हो रही है और हँसी आ रही है।

----------


## Shri Vijay

सभी डेविल खान जी ऐव मित्रों द्वारा बहुतही सुंदर प्रयास किया गया सभी को हार्दिक धन्यवाद |

----------


## rajeevsheoran

Hindi main kese likhen

----------


## thenawnitkumar

_महोदय
क्षमा करे, किन्तु मुझे ये फोटो भयानक कम और फनी ज्यादा लग रहे है ..._ central 14

----------


## sbhabhi795

अगर आपको िहन्दी िलखने का साफ्टवेयर चािहये तो मुझे मेल करो मेल आइडी khursheed78692@gmail.com

----------


## sbhabhi795

> Hindi main kese likhen


अगर आपको िहन्दी िलखने का साफ्टवेयर चािहये तो मुझे मेल करो मेल आइडी khursheed78692@gmail.com

----------


## TheSuraj

अच्छा सूत्र है

----------

